# Did you become your parents?



## fuzzybuddy (Oct 23, 2017)

My brothers are just like my Dad. They have the same genial persona. They definitely are his kids.  I never got along with my Mom. Unfortunately, I'm most like her.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 23, 2017)

In some ways, yes, in some ways, no.


----------



## CeeCee (Oct 23, 2017)

I hope so, I had a wonderful mom.  She was my role model.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 23, 2017)

I'm very much like my parents when it comes to dealing with people, not so much in other areas of my life.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 23, 2017)

No, I didn't become my parents, I think it was a much different time back then and I could never quite become them, having grown up in the '50s and '60s.  But they were both good loving people and I do have a bit of each of them in me, and for that I'm blessed.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 23, 2017)

Nope.... not like them in looks or deeds...although both of my brothers are the spitting image of my father and my middle sister also... and the youngest sister looks like mum... ..I'm the odd one out....   although I do see glimpses of my grandmother in the mirror occasionally


----------



## Falcon (Oct 23, 2017)

In some ways  yes,  but I also learned a lot from other people.


----------



## Cap'nSacto (Oct 23, 2017)

I didn't become my parents, I became quite _unlike_ them. But I'm pretty sure that's what they hoped for.


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 23, 2017)

In some ways I am like both my parents. They were both worriers and loved the family more than anything else. I am a little more like my Dad the way I handle worrying. My Mom would take it out in anger and my Dad would just be quiet and try to help.


----------



## Wren (Oct 24, 2017)

I never got along with my dad and have always made a positive effort not to be like him ! 

Although I resemble them both physically, dark hair and eyes, I’m not like either of my parents


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 24, 2017)

No. I have made every effort not to do so.


----------



## Pappy (Oct 24, 2017)

I think I’m more like my mother. When I was growing up and had a problem, or got in trouble, mom would sit me down and we would talk about it. I don’t remember her every raising a hand towards me. I tried to do this to my children and I think I succeeded pretty well. I do have a temper and have been known to regret a few things I’ve said over the years.


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 24, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> I hope so, I had a wonderful mom.  She was my role model.



I feel that way too but I was always said to take after my father. My sister is more like Mum.
I am happy to be like Dad because Mum loved him dearly. And my sister and I are very close too.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Oct 24, 2017)

In some ways I'm a bit like both of them in temperament,and looks . I strive to be like them every day because in my mind they were the perfect parents. Most of the time I feel I just don't measure up. They always seemed to know how to handle anything that life could throw their way and knew exactly what to say an do in any situation. I,on the other hand, seem to fumble my way through life and looking back wish I had handled many situations differently.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Oct 24, 2017)

I can see my dad in my brothers. It is so apparent. My dad was immensely patient with people, who should rightly be strangled (me, my Mom). I wonder if the  some of the people, who responded to this thread, also had siblings. 
Would  your siblings have said to you, "You are just like Dad (Mom)?


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 24, 2017)

yep further back in this thread I said I have siblings....and none of them would say I was like my parents... but _they_ are


----------



## jujube (Nov 7, 2017)

I remember the shock of opening my mouth and my mother's voice coming out.  All the things that I SWORE I'd never said to my kids?  I did.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Nov 8, 2017)

I sincerely hope not.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Nov 8, 2017)

jujube said:


> I remember the shock of opening my mouth and my mother's voice coming out.  All the things that I SWORE I'd never said to my kids?  I did.



Yup. I've been there, too. And now? I hear my daughter saying the same things in the same voice as I did!


----------



## Linda W. (Nov 8, 2017)

I have some of both of them in me. And yet, I have my own personality, my essential me-ness that is different than either of them!


----------



## Smiling Jane (Nov 8, 2017)

My dad died when he was 45 so it's hard to say what he would have been like when he was older. He and my mother were living together when he died, but they were having problems and were mostly estranged. She needed him, but not for the things he probably thought. She was judgmental and fearful, and he kept her on an even keel. He was very social, had a great Irish sense of humor and had many friends, people who genuinely loved him. My mother was jealous and envious and thought everyone had it easier than she did. She was quite needy in many ways and was very dependent on one of my sisters. When she died, she had no friends.

There was an incident I remember from my childhood. My mother hated a woman who lived up the street because Mom thought the woman was pretty, so she used to say some really nasty critical things about her. We were used to her behavior, so we didn't pay much attention; I don't recall she ever managed to make us dislike anyone. She called the woman and her husband Mutt and Jeff because he was so much taller. One day when she was making fun of them, my dad led her to the cheval mirror in their bedroom and asked her to take a good look. She was 5", he was 6'4". It didn't stop her from bad-mouthing the neighbor woman, but she was more careful about doing it when he was around. 

I'm not like either of them but I'm more like Dad than Mom. I'm more introverted and self-contained than he was and I'm more extroverted and outgoing than she was. I don't care what people look like if I like them and I don't view life as a contest.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Nov 8, 2017)

The first thing that came to my mind when I read the question was how we used to laugh at my inlaws because they were in bed every night by 9PM. We were in our 20`s then-they were in their 50`s. We couldn`t imagine going to bed before 11 or 12. Well,it`s 9PM and I am nodding. I would head to bed if I weren`t having to wait up for a new foster girl they said they were sending tonight. Sure hope they show up soon.....


----------



## HazyDavey (Nov 9, 2017)

There were times when my wife would say to me, "You're just like your Mom!"
I would look at her with a puzzled face and say, "What's wrong with that?"
It was a running joke we had for many years..

And like some other folks in this thread I have also heard my Dad's voice when I was talking to the kids. Wow, that'd give me a good chuckle when that happened.

I was blessed with wonderful parents and I guess they are still with me today.


----------

